# Online Yarn Source



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I've been surfing the Internet for inexpensive sources of yarn. I came across this Web site:

http://www.iceyarns.com

It appears that they sell in packages only, and the yarn is very inexpensive. Check out this page where you can get 36 skeins of mixed yarn (many different kinds/colors) for $19.98 or even less:

http://www.iceyarns.com/mixed_lots

Has anyone used this brand? Looks like they have some premium types of yarn as well as the cheaper stuff.. I like this Web site because you can see the yarn closeup really well, and they give a lot of information about each type of yarn. I guess they can sell it cheaper because you have to buy it in lots rather than individually.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

I have ordered several times from Yarn Paradise which is apparently the twin site of Ice Yarns. Great service, beautiful yarns and extremely fast delivery.

I have ordered their ribbon yarns, veralin viscose, frilly, geisha, simge, all are so yummy.

Am waiting for my lastest order to be delivered tomorrow-I ordered on Tuesday and if I had been home this morning would have it already.

I also found some of their Ice yarns in our local Big Lots store. :thumbup:


----------



## jacqui c (Jan 23, 2011)

Another site is Elann.com But I suggest that if you see something you like try to order it right away. It sells really fast. And one other one I just of is: www.smileysyarns.com

I hope this is a little help, peace, jacqui


----------



## AusaicMosaic (Mar 24, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I've been surfing the Internet for inexpensive sources of yarn. I came across this Web site:
> 
> http://www.iceyarns.com
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

Beth, as a matter of interest, can you remember how much postage you paid to Australia?


----------



## AusaicMosaic (Mar 24, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Beth, as a matter of interest, can you remember how much postage you paid to Australia?


I found the entry in my PayPal account and the two packets were $19.99 each and the postage was $52. Given that I was getting 76 balls I figured that worked out at $1.50 a ball but the problem as I have stated over and over is that there is no info on the labels. If you were to buy packets of one type of yarn only you could take note of the information first and I think someone on here said that their balls had the info on the label. I wanted mixed stuff as I was buying it to play with not to make anything specific. I have been quite happy with the yarns that had bits of coloured silky pieces in them and I will post some photos if anyone wants to see close ups.

Cheers Beth


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've used a lace weight yarn from ICE. I can't remember the name of the yarn but it was wonderful to work with, a soft mauve color. I made a lace scarf and it is about 2 years old and wears and washes well.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you, thank you! What a treasure trove!
Now I'll have a lot of yarn to enjoy when my carpal tunnel thing is better.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

AusaicMosaic said:


> CrazyCatLady said:
> 
> 
> > Beth, as a matter of interest, can you remember how much postage you paid to Australia?
> ...


Thanks, Beth. I'm up for the adventure, so I think I'll order some too. It's interesting to see what's on offer in other countries. I'm off to Argentina in a couple of weeks, so I'm keen to see what kind of yarn varieties they have there. With all those alpacas in South America, there's bound to be some interesting wool that will find its way back in my suitcase!


----------



## mooselk (May 14, 2011)

Wow, this site is great!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this info with us, am looking at some to buy as i do chrochet alot. I'm not to sure about the whole lot thing just yet, but buying it by the package of 8 or so, one would think the information would be on the lable. at least I hope so.
maybe we will have to check it out and see


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> Thanks for sharing this info with us, am looking at some to buy as i do chrochet alot. I'm not to sure about the whole lot thing just yet, but buying it by the package of 8 or so, one would think the information would be on the lable. at least I hope so.
> maybe we will have to check it out and see


All the yarns I have purchased from Yarn Paradise/Ice Yarns have labels with fiber content and suggested needle size in both mm and U S sizes.
I have only purchased specific yarns-have not succumbed to the lure of mixed lots.
I, personally, have been quite happy with prices, shipping and yarns.  :-o :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

AusaicMosaic said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > I've been surfing the Internet for inexpensive sources of yarn. I came across this Web site:
> ...


Beth,

It's interesting that you say the yarn comes from Turkey. I had no idea it came from anywhere other than the USA. $52. is a lot for shipping IMO, but considering how far it has to travel and the fact that you got over 70 balls of yarn, I guess that's not too bad. I think that this yarn (or equivalent) would actually sell for 5 times more on other Web sites or in most stores. The fact that it's made in Turkey (cheaper labor and materials) and sold in huge lots is the only reason for the very low prices.

I believe that I just bought some of this type of yarn at my local BIG LOTS store. I somehow got lucky and found 11 skeins of a beautiful 2-strand yarn (with additional metallic gold thread running around one strand). It looks like an expensive mohair blend, but the REGULAR price was only $1. per skein. The label said "Made in Turkey". The yarn is called "GALA". Like you said, it did not state the yardage, but it did give recommended needle sizes (I think) and the fiber content, and care instructions.

I mainly posted this IceYarns Web site info because I know that a LOT of you like to make small items such as toys, doll clothes, scarves, hats, dish cloths, etc. Those "mixed bags" are perfect for things like this. However, I'm more into making garments like sweaters, so if I ever purchase from them, it will most likely be in the smaller packages of 4 - 8 skeins. I'll have to check out their shipping charges to California.

It might still be cheaper to buy yarn at Michael's or Joann's when they have their 50% off sales, since I would not have to pay for any shipping. I'm usually not very successful with my local BIG LOTS store. In fact, where yarn is concerned, my local store should change their name to SMALL LOTS. It's seldom that I can find any more than 2 or 3 skeins of any one color or dye lot there, and their yarn section is VERY small. I only lucked out last time because they moved the yarn to a really high shelf where 99% of women couldn't reach it. I'm tall, and I had to climb on a lower shelf to get to it. And it was way in the back of the shelf hidden under a lot of other odds and ends. Sometimes it pays to be tall. It was really pretty yarn. I'm almost finished making a sweater for my niece out of this GALA yarn. Is this the brand name or the name of the type of yarn? All it said was "Made in Turkey". They certainly make some lovely and inexpensive yarns in Turkey, though I'm sure it would cost a lot more at anywhere other than BIG LOTS (or Ice Yarns).


----------



## vringman (Jan 31, 2011)

Have ordered from them alot. Great selection and prices though the shipping is high, but overall price good.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought GALA at a Big Lots store for a charity scarf. Not very happy with it....says mixed fibers but a lot of white 'fluff' shows through the colors and looks like lint on the surface of the scarf.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Hudson said:


> I bought GALA at a Big Lots store for a charity scarf. Not very happy with it....says mixed fibers but a lot of white 'fluff' shows through the colors and looks like lint on the surface of the scarf.


This has to be different from the GALA yarn I bought. Mine only has orange, black, beige (mohair looking stuff) and that tiny metallic gold thread in it. I'm guessing that GALA is the brand name because I've seen a lot of different yarns that say "GALA" in big letters on the labels. I guess they're all made in Turkey, though. I'm very pleased with the one I bought, though you always need to take extra care when knitting with 2-strand yarn.


----------



## vringman (Jan 31, 2011)

Gala is one of the names used by Yarn Paradise in Turkey (also ICE).


----------



## Beach Knitter (Jun 21, 2011)

How have I never heard of this site before? I'm gonna try to order some new yarn soon and this is the perfect site.


----------



## Prefertoknit (Jan 29, 2011)

Most of the Big Lots here in Tennessee and Virginia carry the GALA yarns. We think most are from ICE/Turkey, but have found some identical to other names such as Deborah Norville/Premier yarns. I think they must be irregulars or spool ends, etc. They all have the same label, though there are many, many different fibers, plys, etc. I am usually able to buy as many skeins of any one kind as I need. All the GALA labels are the same as far as fiber content and laundering content. You have to use your own judgement on that. They are all approx. 1.75 oz and the yardage varies with the thickness of the yarn. There's everything from fun furs to sock yarns. Have found some really good deals. All are $1.00 skein. One of our members on here (name is something like MOMBr?) sells some that is identical with the same label for several dollars a skein. She/he says they bought at their LYS. Anyway, I'm always looking at Big Lots. I have 4 within 45 minutes of home!!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

There are Ice yarns on ebay every time I've looked for yarn. Often they are in packages of 8 balls. I t says they ship from Turkey.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

i have bought lots of yarn from yarn paradise,very cheap and for the price excellent quality.i have also bought their premium quality yarns and love it.there are 3 ways of postage,i have taken the cheapest to come to australia and it has beeb here in about 2 weeks.excellent bargains in their tuesday promotions.they sell only ice yarn,lots of variety.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> AusaicMosaic said:
> 
> 
> > CrazyCatLady said:
> ...


WHEN YOU ARE IN ARGENTINA YOU MUST GO TO THIS YARN SHOP...

MILANA HILADOS
Av. Raúl Scalabrini Ortiz 1062,
CP1414, BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA
Phone / Fax number:
0054·11·4772·0898
0054·11· 4777·1346
0054·11· 4778·1777
................................................................ 
Monday to Friday from 8.30 am
to 19.
Saturdays from 8.30 to 13.

It is the most amazing yarn shop I have ever been in.. Make sure you go to the back where they have their closeouts.. See my avatar?? I got that yarn there.. 
Ask for Joji.. she speaks English and will help you tremendously.

You can only pay with Cash.. but it is worth every single penny..
Tell them Nina from America said hi... they should remember me.. We (my friend and I) purchase $300 worth each.. they delivered to the ship (we were on a cruise)...It was 3 huge bags each... and so CHEAP compared to the exact same yarn in the states.. I mean... $7 a hank compared to $45 a ball!!!!!

Have the very best time..

There is yarn everywhere.. but make sure you get soft yarn.. and sometimes that is hard to get.. colors are amazing everywhere but most are itchy... so I stuck with the store and felt like I was in Heaven!!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

sooo many pretty yarns....have to wait til payday but stash pennies are being saved already!


----------



## crafti mami (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG!!!!! YOU HAVE BLOWN MY MIND WITH THIS SITE!
thanks for sharing. I love surfing the web in seach of yarn sites.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Prefertoknit said:


> Most of the Big Lots here in Tennessee and Virginia carry the GALA yarns. We think most are from ICE/Turkey, but have found some identical to other names such as Deborah Norville/Premier yarns. I think they must be irregulars or spool ends, etc. They all have the same label, though there are many, many different fibers, plys, etc. I am usually able to buy as many skeins of any one kind as I need. All the GALA labels are the same as far as fiber content and laundering content. You have to use your own judgement on that. They are all approx. 1.75 oz and the yardage varies with the thickness of the yarn. There's everything from fun furs to sock yarns. Have found some really good deals. All are $1.00 skein. One of our members on here (name is something like MOMBr?) sells some that is identical with the same label for several dollars a skein. She/he says they bought at their LYS. Anyway, I'm always looking at Big Lots. I have 4 within 45 minutes of home!!


I've found the same to be true, though my Big Lots store seldom has much of a selection. I only have one store near me, and the yarn section is pathetic most of the time. I've never found a single flaw in any of the GALA yarns. It's all quite lovely. However, it's possible that it was just produced in such massive quantities that it either didn't sell completely or else the stores get a giant discount for buying it in the huge lots (for all their stores together). Also, the fact that it's made in Turkey is a big factor since the labor and material over there are much less expensive. My label just said, "GALA, Mixed Fiber" and not much else. I think it did say "machine wash and dry", but it doesn't look like the kind of yarn I'd want to throw in a dryer. And I'd probably wash it by hand and dry on a towel as I would for any hand-knitted lacy item.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

I used an Ice mohair mix, that was thick/thin. It knit up very pretty.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> CrazyCatLady said:
> 
> 
> > AusaicMosaic said:
> ...


This does look like an awsome place:

http://www.milanahilados.com.ar/contacto.php?idi=ing

http://www.amerpages.com/eng/argentina/items/view/90637/milana-hilados

Aren't we the international bunch! "Knittingneedles", thanks for sharing, and your avatar colors are fantastic.


----------



## vringman (Jan 31, 2011)

Do you have to contact them to get the prices?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

vringman said:


> Do you have to contact them to get the prices?


Looks that way. I didn't see any prices posted on their Web site. You could email them.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

vringman said:


> Do you have to contact them to get the prices?


Their USA distributor is Pagewood Farms so if you want to purchase their stuff in the USA.. you have to contact Pagewood Farms...

http://www.pagewoodfarm.com/new/2010/Home.html

Tell them that you saw the yarn you want on Milana Hilados website...

I believe that if you are out of the USA they will sell to you.. But I am not sure of that... But they are most helpful and really nice.. Email and you can ask for Joji since she is the english interpreter at the store and actually knits most of the samples.. She is amazing...just say Nina sent you... Joji remembers me!!!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

OMG, I want it all! Better go cashed up and with a spare suitcase.


----------



## vringman (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## crafti mami (Mar 11, 2011)

how much is high for the shipping? Do know how much it cost you per ball of yarn? I am in Florida and would like to purchase some yarns but if the shipping is too high it is not a good deal.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

In Miami, you can go to "Great Balls of Yarn" in Aventura next to the Bagel Cove, in the strip mall on the side, near the Gas Station and near Lohemanns...on Biscayne Blvd. they sell most of the yarns that are sold in the store in Argentina... and the ladies are very nice!!

They have 5 stores on the East Coast of Florida...

Boca, Stuart, West Palm, Aventura.. and one more...


----------



## sallyknits (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL at comparing Big Lots to Great Balls of Yarn. Big Lots Gala yarns are $1.00 each, while GBY range from $7.00 to $50. plus a ball. But when I am in FLorida I spend lots of time and $$$$ at GBY so what, I am addicted to yarn.

Does anyone know where I can find out the yardages for the Gala yarns at Big Lots? I just bought 3 different ones and they all say acrylic, polyester and nylon and 50 grams but don't tell how many yards are on the ball, which is a necessity to know what I can make with it right?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

sallyknits said:


> LOL at comparing Big Lots to Great Balls of Yarn. Big Lots Gala yarns are $1.00 each, while GBY range from $7.00 to $50. plus a ball. But when I am in FLorida I spend lots of time and $$$$ at GBY so what, I am addicted to yarn.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find out the yardages for the Gala yarns at Big Lots? I just bought 3 different ones and they all say acrylic, polyester and nylon and 50 grams but don't tell how many yards are on the ball, which is a necessity to know what I can make with it right?


The only time I actually buy in a store like GBY is when I really am looking for that very special yarn that chain stores will never sell, otherwise chain stores or online stores is the way to go.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

sallyknits said:


> LOL at comparing Big Lots to Great Balls of Yarn. Big Lots Gala yarns are $1.00 each, while GBY range from $7.00 to $50. plus a ball. But when I am in FLorida I spend lots of time and $$$$ at GBY so what, I am addicted to yarn.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find out the yardages for the Gala yarns at Big Lots? I just bought 3 different ones and they all say acrylic, polyester and nylon and 50 grams but don't tell how many yards are on the ball, which is a necessity to know what I can make with it right?


The Gala yarns sold at Big Lots are made by Ice Yarns in Turkey. If you go to their website you might -after a search- be able to ascertain approximate yardage. However, I do know that a ball of Gala that I found is exactly the same as their Frilly but it does not have as much yardage as the ones I purchased from their website. 
Think, personally, I would simply measure and reball one of each of the different ones. 
Good luck.


----------



## sallyknits (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks both for responding, I will check out Ice and see if I can see the 3 I bought last week at my local Big Lots in CT. And I guess the best way, for my own mental health, is to measure the balls myself.

GBY is so expensive, but every year he gives me a $200 gift certificate for Christmas so I can buy without too much guilt. Of course at those prices it goes really quickly.


----------

